# Victorian Garb



## GKling (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi everyone. I'm new to the site, and have some non-professional experience in Haunting.
I am working a charity gig where the focus is going to be Victorian-themed (not Steampunk). I'm looking for good costuming resources. My web searches have resulted in the same few retail costumes or really overpriced reproduction pieces. We are a fledgling operation and cash-strapped. I'm looking for any good retail links or pattern/DIY resources. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

I've always liked Gentleman's Emporium. Not exactly cheap, but usually good quality outfits.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

You might also check you local acting guilds or school drama classes. They may have something that you could either purchase cheap because they are changing their wardrobe or may let you rent for a small fee or even borrow for the times you have the haunt open.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

A few years back, I costumed a production of _Hello, Dolly!_ - 1890s attire.

While the group had a considerable number of pieces on hand from the previous year's production of _The Music Man_, we did make some pieces from scratch.

Simplicity, Burda, McCall's and Butterick all carry period patterns with easy-to-follow instructions. For fabric, think outside of the box: sometimes it's cheaper to pick up two large tablecloths or a cheap set of bedsheets than it is to buy fabric by the yard...

Also thrift stores, tag sales, etc: look at things and (again) think outside the box. In the late 70s and early 80s, Victorian-style blouses were in style (think of "Blair Warner" on _Facts of Life_). Look at modifying old wedding dresses or prom gowns. Look at a used suit and think about how it would look with period accessories: a watch chain, gloves, a ribbon tie (like Col. Sanders) and the right hat. Make spats out of felt.

Once your mind gets going, you'll see inspiration everywhere!


----------



## JoshuaJenkins (Jun 26, 2013)

Up_Up_And_Away said:


> A few years back, I costumed a production of _Hello, Dolly!_ - 1890s attire.
> 
> While the group had a considerable number of pieces on hand from the previous year's production of _The Music Man_, we did make some pieces from scratch.
> 
> ...


YOu have done a great job.. Your team surely deserve applause for such good work.. Inspiration for manyh


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

You just missed the 99 cent sale for Simplicity patterns. 

If you choose to have somebody make costumes, then you would save some money by downloading the JoAnn fabrics and Hobby Lobby apps. There run coupon sales with 40% to 50% off on cuts of fabric, which is normally very expensive. 

Maybe the typical costumes that you locate can be modified by adding fabrics and trim.
Fabrics from really large ladies dresses can be used as well. I know a lady who shops the large section for sales with extra discounts and cuts the items down. It saves her a lot of money on fabric.

Take a look at "victorian costumes" on Evil-bay. The used ones go for $50 and up but the photos will help a lot on tweeking modern clothes from the thrift store to meet your needs.
Looks like the ladies clothes are a lot of white blouses with long contrasting skirts.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Our local children's theatre group has an extensive collection of costumes & props and rents them out to other theatre groups for a nominal fee. Not sure if you are located near a city that might have such resources available...most community theatres, college theatres have costumes to rent.


----------

